# Cx Medallion Pro Vs Easton Carbon One



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I shot the C1's last year and am in the market for a different spine SO I considered switching to the Medallions. I have heard nothing but good things about the CX's but decided that for the price difference I will stick with C1's again. 12 C1 arrows got me through my 2011 season, barely  They hold up great as far as I am concerned!!


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Medallion Pro all the way!


----------



## canse (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for de input guys. I´ll go with Medallion Pro, lots of good things about these arrows.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

If it was my money being spent I would go with the Medallions. If I was getting them for free, I would still go with the Medallions. That is a great shaft.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

The Medallions handle all the abuse Kade can throw at them that's for sure :wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

RatherBArchery said:


> The Medallions handle all the abuse Kade can throw at them that's for sure :wink:


and then some. That's in and out of the dot.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

Does anyone know in inside diameter of the Medallion pro's? 410 spine? I don't like pin nocks and would like to use a g-nock. Are they the same diameter as ACE or VAP arrows on the ID?


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

AGPank said:


> Does anyone know in inside diameter of the Medallion pro's? 410 spine? I don't like pin nocks and would like to use a g-nock. Are they the same diameter as ACE or VAP arrows on the ID?


I don't think your getting a g nock in there, and I wouldn't shoot anything for field or FITA with nothing in the arse end but a nock. Unless you like spending money on arrows, because your going to be busting up some shafts.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I saw they had the same outside diameter as the VAP arrow, so I thought it was worth a chance. I've had bad luck with pin bushings and nocks when they get bent so easily. I shot the VAP's with the g-nock and only ruined one arrow.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

AGPank said:


> I saw they had the same outside diameter as the VAP arrow, so I thought it was worth a chance. I've had bad luck with pin bushings and nocks when they get bent so easily. I shot the VAP's with the g-nock and only ruined one arrow.


Whose pins were they and what nock were you using? 

I've never had an issue with a bent pin, unless the arrow took a solid hit. If the bushing has had a few good hits, I throw it away. Not worth risking having an arrow in the quiver that won't shoot, when new bushings are only a dollar and they make more of them while you sleep.

I also would highly recommend buying good nocks. I personally use the Easton G Pins, and they have been the best by far. My next choice would probably be the carbon express pin nocks. There are a lot of guys on here who swear by the Bohning pin nocks, but I had about 6 dozen of them and they cracked left and right. I wouldn't recommend skimping and gett them just because they are cheap.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

SteveID said:


> Whose pins were they and what nock were you using?
> 
> I've never had an issue with a bent pin, unless the arrow took a solid hit. If the bushing has had a few good hits, I throw it away. Not worth risking having an arrow in the quiver that won't shoot, when new bushings are only a dollar and they make more of them while you sleep.
> 
> I also would highly recommend buying good nocks. I personally use the Easton G Pins, and they have been the best by far. My next choice would probably be the carbon express pin nocks. There are a lot of guys on here who swear by the Bohning pin nocks, but I had about 6 dozen of them and they cracked left and right. I wouldn't recommend skimping and gett them just because they are cheap.


I agree. Bust the nock on a pin and check the pin, if it's good put on a new nock and let it eat. If not change the pin. Takes no time and your back in business. If I didn't shoot pins I would go broke buying arrows. 

I have been shooting pins for awhile and I love my Bohning pin nocks. I did have problems with them cracking also, BUT that was with the original ones they had a couple years ago. The ones that have been available for the past two years are much thicker and tougher. They are also much cheaper then the Easton nocks and there are WAY more colors to choose from which is a HUGE plus.


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

The pins I used were Victory pin bushings. I tried different pin nocks and haven't been impressed.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

AGPank said:


> The pins I used were Victory pin bushings. I tried different pin nocks and haven't been impressed.


The Victory pins are trash. I have a good number of friends that were not happy at all with them. I know a few that found the correct size Easton pin to go in them and they have been much happier since the change.


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

not sure what size you would use but if you want to stay away from pins I'd go with a bieter out nock for the medallions. not sure what size you would need but I bet lancaster would know
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-out-nocks.html


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

wolf44 said:


> not sure what size you would use but if you want to stay away from pins I'd go with a bieter out nock for the medallions. not sure what size you would need but I bet lancaster would know
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-out-nocks.html


I wouldn't use those. I love Beiters but those won't fit over a pin and there is no way I am shooting field with just a nock protecting my shaft. Granted the Beiters will protect better then any other nock in the back of a shaft. But having shot Beiters for years I know how easy they are to tube. 

Plus I can get almost 300 nocks for the price of 50 Beiters. If a nock is giving me an issue, trash it and replace it :chortle:


----------



## wolf44 (Mar 31, 2009)

I won't shoot outdoors without a pin either, but I was giving AG another option. I would't laught too hard if I happen to ruin one of his arrows. I saw a x killer trash a ace at a shoot last year


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats just wrong.


----------

